# Going to S.A. in April



## texas south paw (Apr 12, 2005)

Your outfitter should be able to give you a list of what to bring. If you need a list PM me and I will send you my packing list I used for my recent South Africa trip. The shots and prescriptions you will need will depend on the area of South Africa you will be hunting in. A travel doctor will be able to give you recommendations based on where you are going. Generally, you will need hepatitis A and B and tetanus if you are not current on those. I also had prescriptions for Malaria prevention and an antibotic in case of travelers diarrhea.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Great to hear you will be visiting us, we have some fantastic bowhunting here.
You will definitely need a visa though it shouldn't be a problem to get one via the SA embassy.
The only real problem health wise is malaria if you are planning to visit the northern areas where I live. April is not a high risk malaria month (the hotter summer months are the worst) but you should speak to a doctor about a prophylactic course of treatment just in case.
South Africa has a relatively advanced infrastructure so you can get just about anything here if you need it.
We do run on 240 V and have different plugs (round, not flat like yours) so be sure to buy adapters to charge your computer, camera etc.
You wont have problems bringing in bows but fire arms are tricky so find out what the legal requirements are if you intend to rifle hunt.
I am sure Engee (ingozi here on AT) or gerhard or one of the professional hunters can advise you as to bow equipment but most here tend to hunt with heavier set ups as some of the game is thicker skinned and potentially aggressive.
Be sure to post up pics of your trip on the SA forum when you get back.


----------



## KYtrapper (Apr 5, 2007)

Bring ALOT of arrows. :darkbeer: You will have a great time, enjoy every minute.


----------



## Hermanhunter (Jul 15, 2007)

I often entertain American guests and the all leave back home with good memories!...you might just want to stay!!

My advice is good bottled water and eat proper food then your stomach will survive, and like the guys said a bit heavyer equipment depending on what you want to hunt.

enjoy:darkbeer:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Things are truly not that much different here, food and drink will be much the same as you are used to. Your outfitter will be able to give you a fairly complete list of things that you should pack weather, medicine and equipment wise. But any bow and arrow combination that you hunt Whitetail with is going to be fine for our game. Shot placement is the only differance and of utmost importance.

I sincerely hope that you have a blast and I'm confidant that you will, we are blessed to live in a country that is reffered to by many as "bowhunting paradise".

All the best!

Engee


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

"Shot placement is the only difference and of utmost importance."
Is there a websight or book that shows the kill zones? I'm shooting Montec's with 70lbs. KE


----------



## KYtrapper (Apr 5, 2007)

vonottoexperien said:


> "Shot placement is the only difference and of utmost importance."
> Is there a websight or book that shows the kill zones? I'm shooting Montec's with 70lbs. KE


The kill zone is basically straight up the middle of the front leg about 1/3rd of the way up (If Broadside). I'll tell you, its hard as a whitetail hunter to get used to that. I hit a big Wildebeest in the crease broadside and just got guts, it took 3 days to find him. Your PH will talk to you about the "vital V", a v shape you can see in the shoulder when the animal is broadside. If you put your arrow in the "V", its gonna be hammer dead.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

vonottoexperien said:


> "Shot placement is the only difference and of utmost importance."
> Is there a websight or book that shows the kill zones? I'm shooting Montec's with 70lbs. KE


Maybe the PC CD-Rom " Shot Placement " from Cleve Cheney helps.
He is a author from Africa Bowhunter Journal.
Or the book from Hermann Jonker, also a S.A. writer, this book is more for rifle hunter but the shot placements are the same.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi vonottoexperien.

Good to see that you are coming down here for a hunting trip.
Which outfitter are you hunting with?

Below is a recommended packing list.
Most visitors pack far too much for the trip and leave without opening half their luggage. Laundry is done on a daily basis. It's industry standard.

2 x Pairs of long trousers (khaki, green or camouflage ) 
2 x Pairs of shorts (khaki, green or camouflage ) 
2 x Long sleeve shirts (khaki, green or camouflage ) 
2 x Short sleeve shirts (khaki, green or camouflage ) 
Underwear 
Gloves 
Thick hiking socks 
Walking boots (ankle high) 
1 x Jersey/Fleece 
Bush jacket 
Hat / Cap 
Binoculars & Range finder 
Camera x 2 
Flashlight 
Reading material 
Toiletries 
Plugs and converters. 220v Round Plug

A dozen arrows will be sufficient for your trip. Bring plenty of extra b/heads.
If your outfitter advertises himself as a bowhunting specialst, he should have all the neccessary equipment for bow repair and arrow fletching.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

ASG said:


> Hi vonottoexperien.
> 
> Good to see that you are coming down here for a hunting trip.
> Which outfitter are you hunting with?
> ...


Craig, you forgot one most important thing at you list.

Credit Card !!!!!:wink:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

Make sure sure your boots are "Walked in" theres nothing worse than getting blisters on your first day out.:wink: 

Hope you enjoy every minute of your stay in S.A

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## btchamp (May 6, 2006)

You're in for the time of your life. My trip last year was phenomenal. What you need to find is a good physician when you return that can treat depression! It will take you months to come down off the nirvana of hunting Africa. After 30 years of hunting North America (which is outstanding), the experience in the African bush is unique. You'll head back again, like I am next year. The plains game is almost complete (missing my Sable), so we're headed to the SAVE in Zimbabwe to take on Cape Buff. I'll never get that one out of my system.

Get excited, you're in for a real trip!:tongue:


----------



## miwai (Feb 18, 2004)

*Shot placement*

Hello, glad you are seeking advice. Seems like you have been given very good advice here. In regards to the shot placement info. I was able to buy a little field book from Cabelas and studied that thoroughly before my bowhunting trip last summer. Let me go look at the Cabelas catalog and I'll be right back.

I didn't find it in the Archery catalog but found my book...it's called The Perfect Shot: Mini Edition for Africa.....by Kevin Robertson. It has anatomical diagrams of most of the animals hunted in Africa. You will not regret buying his field edition book....the price was very reasonable from what I remember.


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

miwai said:


> Hello, glad you are seeking advice. Seems like you have been given very good advice here. In regards to the shot placement info. I was able to buy a little field book from Cabelas and studied that thoroughly before my bowhunting trip last summer. Let me go look at the Cabelas catalog and I'll be right back.
> 
> I didn't find it in the Archery catalog but found my book...it's called The Perfect Shot: Mini Edition for Africa.....by Kevin Robertson. It has anatomical diagrams of most of the animals hunted in Africa. You will not regret buying his field edition book....the price was very reasonable from what I remember.


Thank you very much, I'll certainly pick it up :cocktail:


----------

